# Rl. Aristocrat (Rl glauca x Rl digbyana)



## tomp (Apr 29, 2022)

Do you like big lipped beauties?


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 29, 2022)

i love it and I've seen gorgeous results crossing these with large-flowered labiate species. would love to cross a rex onto Aristocrat, glauca, or digbyana.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 29, 2022)

Tom this is lovely....big and fringed lips. Are the sepals and petals kind of waxy ? I presume they need a lot of sun to bring them to flower?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2022)

Beautful! I bet it smells great too,
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2022)

Oh yes I do!


----------



## tomp (Apr 29, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom this is lovely....big and fringed lips. Are the sepals and petals kind of waxy ? I presume they need a lot of sun to bring them to flower?


Yes they can take lots of light. I believe the color can vary with the amount of light. Leaves very thick. Tepals are heavy substance and waxey.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2022)

love that lip


----------

